# Fischen an den Poldern



## Fishingfre@k (5. November 2007)

Moin Moin Kollegen !

Ich wollte im Januar nach Holland um an den Poldern auf Hecht zu Angeln. 
Hat einer von euch gut Hot Spods oder Stellen die er mir endfehlen kann ?
Welches Gerät und welche Köder verwendet ihr ?

Gruss:
Fishingfre@k.#:


----------



## theundertaker (5. November 2007)

*AW: Fischen an den Poldern*

Mich würden auch paar gute Hechtstellen interessieren...schließe mich also der Frage an...würde so gerne mal n Hecht fangen...

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Wizard2 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Fischen an den Poldern*

wenn du nen polder hast, hast du doch schon nen hot spot die gräben sind recht schmal und lassen sich gut befischen, dort an den hechten vorbei zuangel ist schon schwierig einfach das ufer absuchen, wehre und brücken sind auch immer gut. genau wie zuläufe.


----------



## Corona (6. November 2007)

*AW: Fischen an den Poldern*

Moin Fishingfreak,

als Gerät solltest Du eine Spinnrute, WG 60 - 70 g, sowie eine Jerkbait-Rute mitnehmen. Die Polder im Bereich Winschoten - Delfzijl, die ich befische, sind in der Regel 2 - 2,50 m tief. Als Köder haben sich der 1-Minus von Manns sowie Jerkbaits von Salmo (z. B. der Slider bewährt). Dekors in barschfarben (z. B. Firetiger) sind hierbei die Fängigsten. Weiterhin solltest Du spezielle Polderspinner mitnehmen. 

Generell sind die Polder alle fischreich, es sei denn, Du fischt in direkter Nähe zur Grenze. Die grenznahen Gewässer sind meist von Kochtopfanglern leer gefischt. Deshalb gilt, je weiter weg von der Grenze, desto grösser der Fischreichtum. In den Gewässern, die überwiegend von Holländern selbst befischt werden, wird Catch & Release betrieben. 

Die meisten Polder beherbergen übrigens auch gute Zanderbestände.

Gruss

Uwe


----------



## Fishingfre@k (6. November 2007)

*AW: Fischen an den Poldern*

Danke Corona für die Tipps !
Ich werde vieleicht in Januar nach Holland zu den Poldern fahren, mal hoffen das ich ein guten Platz erwiche.

Kennt einer von euch auch gute Plätze die man von Boot aus befischen kann in Holland, es müssen keine Poldern sein.
Große Seen mit gute Zander bestand wären auch gut !

Gruss:
Fishingfre@k.


----------



## John85 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischen an den Poldern*

Hi, 
kannst du mir ein paar hechtreiche Polder in der Umgebung von Enschede nennen? Auch würde mich interessieren, wo man alle Papiere bekommt (welche Papiere genau?) und auf welche Bestimmungen ich achten muss! 

Gruß aus dem Sauerland

E. Wolf


----------



## John85 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischen an den Poldern*

... war an Wizard2 gerichtet


----------



## krauthis7 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischen an den Poldern*

tip: angeln angeln angeln

hier wird dir bestimmt nimmand seine hotspots nennen die mann selber in vielen jahren erlaufen ist .gruß


----------



## carphunter85 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischen an den Poldern*

Wie wärs mit selber laufen?! Wir machen das oft so. Wir gucken uns auf google-earth ne interessante Ecke aus, und fahren dann einfach mal hin, und fischen da (vorher in das Buch gucken, ob man da angeln darf...). Hotspots findest du überall zu Hauf. Und Hechte gibt es auch fast überall genug. Nur, wie schon gesagt, halt dich nicht zu nah an der Grenze auf. Ruhig mal 150-200km fahren. Da kannst du dann kaum an den Fischen vorbei angeln.
Außerdem hat man so jedesmal den Reiz neuer Gewässer, und läuft nicht immer auf ausgetrampelten Wegen.
Und wir hatten wirklich nur wenige Touren, wo wir nicht unser Ziel (in der Regel 5 Hechte minimum) erreicht haben.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## carphunter85 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischen an den Poldern*

Ach so, große Seen mit reichlich Zandern kenne ich zwar einige, aber da brauchst du schon ein eigenes Boot. Kenne nur wenige, wo man sich eins leihen kann, und die habe ich noch nicht befischt, kommt aber hoffentlich diesen Winter noch. (Noch was, halte dich von den Maasplassen in Roermond und Umgebung fern, haben dort nur sehr mäßig gefangen, zu viele Deutsche (meine Meinung...))


----------



## krauthi (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischen an den Poldern*

im moment ist es auch zwecklos  an die polder zu fahren    
habe soeben  von Jan Eggers eine  email bekommen  worin er mir schreibt  das  die polder  zu gefroren  sind 

gruß Krauthi


----------



## carphunter85 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischen an den Poldern*

Bekommst du diese Mails öfter? Mich würde nämlich interessieren, wann die wieder offen sind, dann muss ich nicht immer in Holland anrufen... Oder, wo bekomme ich die Infos her?...


----------



## krauthi (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischen an den Poldern*

ich stehe in verbindung mit Jan Eggers  und  sobald die polder wieder frei sind meldet er sich bei mir 
wir  sind   anfang februar  auch mit 12 personene    dort unten in der ecke  und hoffen natürlich darauf   das wir  eisfrei bleiben 
sobald ich info´s habe   wie  es  dort oben  aussieht   melde ich mich hier wieder 

gruß Krauthi 
Pikepoint


----------



## carphunter85 (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischen an den Poldern*

Super, 
Danke!
Packe noch mal ein Bild von vor 2 Wochen dabei, als man noch fischen konnte, man achte besonders auf den Holli in dem Auto... Und wünsche allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest!!!


----------



## Tomm (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischen an den Poldern*

@Carphunter,


selber Frohe Weihnachten,

die Stelle und den Hecht kenne ich,glaub ich.In die Richtung die du schaust wird der Kanal breiter und es ragt ein größeres Betonrohr auf deiner Uferseite aus der Straße ins Wasser und das Ufer wird höher und steiler.Der nächste Ort in diese Richtung heißt O.........



Na dann Petri.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischen an den Poldern*



John85 schrieb:


> wo man alle Papiere bekommt (welche Papiere genau?) und auf welche Bestimmungen ich achten muss!


 
Schau mal auf meine Homepage unter Links.
Dann auf Angelgesetze in Holland


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischen an den Poldern*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> nochmal ne frage,
> ich glaub ich hab i-wo mal gelesen, das es an den poldern in einer bestimmten zeit, ein kunstköderverbot gibt?!
> stimmt das? und wenn ja, wann ist diese?


Nicht nur an den Poldern, sondern in ganz Holland

*Sperrzeit Ködersorten*
In der Periode vom 1. April bis zum letzten Freitag im Monat Mai dürfen Sie nicht mit Wurm oder Wurmimitation, Schlachterzeugnissen, einem Köderfisch, einem Fischfetzen (ungeachtet der Größe), Kunstködern aller Art, mit Ausnahme der Kunstfliege, insofern sie nicht größer ist als 2,5 cm angeln. Für das IJsselmeer gilt dieses Verbot vom 16. März bis zum 30. Juni eines jeden Jahres.


----------



## perch (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischen an den Poldern*



carphunter85 schrieb:


> i (Noch was, halte dich von den Maasplassen in Roermond und Umgebung fern, haben dort nur sehr mäßig gefangen, zu viele Deutsche (meine Meinung...))



heijeijeijei...ich mag diese "verallgemeinungen" nicht !
schwarze schafe gibt´s leider überall.
ich hab niederländer getroffen,die mehr(zweistellig)
zander im fischkasten hatten,als es die gesetzlage erlaubt !!
sicher sind die maasplassen nich leicht zu befischen.
fakt ist aber...fisch gibt´s genug !!

(sorry wenn ich vom eigentlichem thema abgewichen bin )

gruß perch


----------



## carphunter85 (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischen an den Poldern*

Nee, ist schon klar. Bin ja selbst auch Deutscher...
Aber ich bin nunmal der Meinung, dass Deutsche tendenziell doch eher nen Fisch (isb. Hecht) mitnehmen als Holländer. Möchte da aber nicht näher drauf eingehen, das wird sonst wieder ne ganz schräge Diskussion.

@Tomm, jo, ist Richtig.


----------



## aixellent (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischen an den Poldern*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Nicht nur an den Poldern, sondern in ganz Holland
> 
> *Sperrzeit Ködersorten*
> In der Periode vom 1. April bis zum letzten Freitag im Monat Mai dürfen Sie nicht mit Wurm oder Wurmimitation, Schlachterzeugnissen, einem Köderfisch, einem Fischfetzen (ungeachtet der Größe), Kunstködern aller Art, mit Ausnahme der Kunstfliege, insofern sie nicht größer ist als 2,5 cm angeln.
> ...


----------



## octoputer (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischen an den Poldern*

Freu mich schon,bin wahrscheinlich im Februar in Holland!
Wenns eisfrei ist natürlich! 
Schönes Photo!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischen an den Poldern*



aixellent schrieb:


> Bis einschließlich des letzten Freitag im Mai, so daß erst Samstag wieder geangelt werden darf oder ist der Freitag der erste wieder offene Tag?


Ne, leider erst der Samstag....


----------



## kspr (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischen an den Poldern*

Hallo an alle, 
ich befinde mich derzeit in Medemblik (Noord Holland) ich habe die Polder vor der haustür leider habe ich noch keinen Hecht fangen können . Ich habe mir für heute und morgen ein kleines Motorboot gemietet um die Polder besser befischen zu können, leider auch heute ohne erfolg. Was mache ich falsch? Ich benutze einen Wobbler der nicht tiefer als 1,50m geht und fahre sehr langsam. Auch anlegen an vermeidlich viel versprechenden stellen wie einmündungen oder brücken haben keinen erfolg gegeben. Ich würde mich über ein paar tips sehr freuen.


lg aus holland
kasper


----------



## xxcruiserxx (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischen an den Poldern*

versuch doch mal nen tandemspinner |rolleyes
die wurden teilweise doch extra für die poldern entwickelt...
der tipp is vllt. en bisschen allgemein, aber ich würds ma ausprobieren :g
gerade wenn das wasser dort trüb ist, könnte der druck, den der tandemspinner auslöst, die hechte ein bisschen munter machen .
ich weiß ja nicht wie das wetter bei euch ist, aber bei uns sinkt un steigt die temperatur in letzter zeit von tag zu tag dauernd, wenn es bei euch genau so ist, haben die hechte deswegen vllt. auch kein appetit


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischen an den Poldern*

@kspr,Ich war vor ein paar Jahren auch mal für drei Wochen in Medemblik,allerdings
im Spätsommer.Dabei hab ich natürlich auch die Kleine und Groote Vliet beangelt,aber das
scheint von Jan Eggers Kundschaft wohl dermaßen beharkt zu sein,dass die Hechte wohl
schon die Bestellnummern der Köder kennen.Leider so schön diese Ecke samt den dahinter
liegenden Kanälen auch ist,ich hatte dort bis auf einen kleinen Hecht auch keinen Erfolg.
Da ist es auch fast überall nur höchstens 1,50m tief.Ich würde es jetzt im Hafen von
Medemblik,wo es bis drei Meter Tiefe hat probieren.Ebenso die Westfriesische Vaart,ist
so um die 2,20m tief,und dabei den Abschnitt rund um die Schleuse nicht vergessen.
Sehr gute Erfahrungen habe ich direkt auf dem Ijsselmeer gemacht,da sind etwa 1Km
links der Hafenausfahrt 4 große Windkraftanlagen,wo das Wasser so bis 4m tief ist.Dort
habe ich damals wie verückt Barsche gefangen,also direkt an den Sockeln der Propeller.
Da solltest du aber unbedingt eine komplette Sicherheitsausstattung haben,und in jedem
Fall das Wetter beachten.Im Ijsselmeer baut sich recht schnell mal ne 2m Welle auf,das
ist dann nicht mehr spaßig.
Zum Köder würde ich dir auch zu Spinnern b.z.w. Doppelblatt raten.

Taxidermist


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischen an den Poldern*



kspr schrieb:


> Ich würde mich über ein paar tips sehr freuen.


1. Versuch. Grosse Wobbler im unteren Wasserdrittel 
2. Versuch. Köfi am Fireball
3. Versuch. Köfi an der Posenmontage.

Alles sehr langsam geschleppt (2 km/h)


----------



## kspr (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischen an den Poldern*

Vielen Dank für die schnellen und vielen Antworten ich probiere es gleich mal aus. Leider habe ich meinen Tandemspinner beim letzen urlaub "verloren" und heute ist leider sonntag und alles geschlossen . Ich springe jetzt mal auf mein Boot und berichte euch mal heute mittag von meiner 1. Tour mit euren Tips. 


lg
David


----------



## pike347 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischen an den Poldern*

Hallo zusammen 
habe gerade sehr interresiert eure beiträge gelesen. bin seit anfang des jahres stolzer besitzer eines vispass:g, und wolte selber die polder in holland mal unter die lupe nehmen
aber in welchen regionen gibt es schöne polder, bin gerne bereit ein paar km auf mich zu nehmen .vielleicht kann mir jemand ein paar anregungen geben.

ach ja wie sieht das eigentlich aus wenn man sci vor ort boote leihen will (kosten, motor)?

schon mal vielen dank und petri heil

felipe:vik:


----------



## Pikepro (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischen an den Poldern*

hallihallo,
hab ich das richtig verstanden dass man um in holland angeln zu dürfen (kleiner viispass ausgeschlossen) mitglied in einem holländischen angelverein werden muss?
also wenn ich nur einmal im jahr ne woche angelurlaub an den poldern machen will lohnt sich das nicht für mich, oder gibts da noch andere möglichkeiten?
wieviel kostet denn der normale viispass so insgesamt mit allem(also mitgliedschaft etc) ungefähr?

danke schonmal:vik:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischen an den Poldern*



Pikepro schrieb:


> wieviel kostet denn der normale viispass so insgesamt mit allem(also mitgliedschaft etc) ungefähr?


 
Ca. 30 Euro für das ganze Jahr für ca. 95 % aller Gewässer.


----------



## Ulli3D (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischen an den Poldern*



kspr schrieb:


> Was mache ich falsch? Ich benutze einen Wobbler der nicht tiefer als 1,50m geht und fahre sehr langsam. Auch anlegen an vermeidlich viel versprechenden stellen wie einmündungen oder brücken haben keinen erfolg gegeben.



Im Moment ist zwar der tote Köderfisch der Renner (Winterszeit) aber in den Poldern rund um Medemblick zu schleppen ist eigentlich keine Kunst, das Geheimnis ist Speedtrolling. Hierbei wird ein tieflaufender Wobbler, Klasse ist der Rapala Super Shad Rap, 2 bis maximal 3 Meter hinter dem Boot im Schraubenwasser an kurzer leine geführt und das Boot mit 4 - 6 km/h gefahren. Dann klappt es auch mit den Hechten.


----------



## Pikepro (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischen an den Poldern*

dann werd ich das doch mal in angriff nehmen =)
intressiere mich schon lang dafür.
hab die infos auf deiner hp schon gelesen, vielleicht kannst du mir trotzdem ne kleine struktur geben wie ich die organisation am besten anpacke, war nämlich noch nie in holland beim fischen.

vielen dank#h


----------



## Fifty (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fischen an den Poldern*

so,´ich will mal das thema wieder aufgraben 

Ich besitze den VISPASS mit der Federatie Ost Holland, also vom Verein "GORSEL".

Ich möchte bald rüber, bloß wie erkenne ich eine Polder, und woher weiß ich wo eine ist?
Kennt einer vielleicht eine, die empfehlenswert ist?
Will endlich meinen ersten hecht fangen


----------



## Udo561 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fischen an den Poldern*



Fifty schrieb:


> Ich möchte bald rüber, bloß wie erkenne ich eine Polder,



Im Polder ist Wasser 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polder_(Niederlande)
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fischen an den Poldern*

Den ersten Hecht kannste auch um Roermond fangen...


----------



## malabu (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fischen an den Poldern*

Polder sind meistens recht schmal, und ca. 0,80 - 1,70m tief....

Achja... und Wasser ist drin...


----------



## marlin2304 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischen an den Poldern*

Wer war in letzter Zeit an den Poldern zum Fischen und kann mir ein paar Infos geben?


----------



## marlin2304 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischen an den Poldern*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> Wer war in letzter Zeit an den Poldern zum Fischen und kann mir ein paar Infos geben?




Das kann doch nicht sein, dass hier keiner in letzter Zeit in den Poldern zum Fischen war.
Ich selbst war schon 5 mal vor Ort, aber das ist jetzt schon 20 Jahre her. Damals  fischten wir in der näheren Umgebung vom Bungalow Park "De Vlietlanden". Hechte konnte man fast über all ans Band bekommen. Aber durch die Medien auf gepuscht, war es durch hören, sagen, ganz schön überlaufen.
Wir erwarten keine Massenfänge und auch nicht den berühmten Meter. 
Wir vier Freunde, wollen einfach ein schönes Wochenende auf Hecht fischen und Spaß haben.


----------



## kspr (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischen an den Poldern*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> Das kann doch nicht sein, dass hier keiner in letzter Zeit in den Poldern zum Fischen war.
> Ich selbst war schon 5 mal vor Ort, aber das ist jetzt schon 20 Jahre her. Damals  fischten wir in der näheren Umgebung vom Bungalow Park "De Vlietlanden". Hechte konnte man fast über all ans Band bekommen. Aber durch die Medien auf gepuscht, war es durch hören, sagen, ganz schön überlaufen.
> Wir erwarten keine Massenfänge und auch nicht den berühmten Meter.
> Wir vier Freunde, wollen einfach ein schönes Wochenende auf Hecht fischen und Spaß haben.



Und wieso habt ihr das nicht einfach?

Wenn keiner antwortet, hat keiner Infos für dich. Verstehe deinen Unmut nicht.


----------



## marlin2304 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischen an den Poldern*



kspr schrieb:


> Und wieso habt ihr das nicht einfach?
> 
> Wenn keiner antwortet, hat keiner Infos für dich. Verstehe deinen Unmut nicht.



Klar werden wir Fun haben.
Aber so ist das halt bei uns vor einem Fishing-Trip, wir wollten uns halt informieren, ob überhaupt was geht.
Polder sind halt bekannt und es fahren eine menge Leute dort hin. Da hatten wir auf ein paar Infos gehofft.


----------



## TimoMiri (31. August 2014)

*AW: Fischen an den Poldern*

Hallo mich würde mal interessieren wo überhaut die Polder lang laufen wir kommen aus Dinslaken und haben Venlo quasi vor der Türe ich will keinen Hotspot genannt bekommen einfach nur eine Adresse die mich gleich zu irgendein Polder führt.
Wäre super wenn mir jemand dazu was sagen kann !

LG Timo


----------



## Ulli3D (31. August 2014)

*AW: Fischen an den Poldern*

Polder gibt es überall dort, wo dem Meer Land abgerungen wurde, das sogar oft immer noch unterhalb des Meeresspiegels liegt und die Polder dienen dazu, das Wasser abzutransportieren, da ist in direkter Grenznähe zu Euch nichts. Einfach mal Richtung Noordholland schauen oder Amsterdam.


----------



## TimoMiri (31. August 2014)

*AW: Fischen an den Poldern*

Vielen lieben dank für deine schnelle antwort


----------

